# New Gaunt's Ghosts book - spoilers...



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Only in death - anyone read it?

we see the return of augun soric.....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I havn't yet. Soric was always going to come back. Everybody knows that but in what manner is a different question. Its just like Milo - hes coming back - we just don't know when.

I bought His Last Command on the weekend and finished it in about 6 hours. Then went and order the paperback of Armour Of Contempt and Only In Death. I was going to wait untill they all came out as The Lost but I couldn't wait anymore. So I only have to wait about 2-3 weeks for them YAY!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've read it, about 2 days after i got it at gamesday if you want to know what happens just ask


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i got it at gamesday too....its awesome. i was going to write a quick synopsis of the book, what happens at the house etc, and it was soric making all the wierdness but i decided against it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Just finished it. Frankly great. I though that maybe Abnett had lost his form in the last two but this one really got me going. He was killing off and wounding everybody!

The scene with Soric was heartbreaking. Gaunt has no eyes and the regiment is in pretty bad shape. Its going to be good for Abnett to take a couple of years off and think about where the seris will go next. I imagine that the next sequence (when it comes) will be the last. The regiment can't take much more punishment. 

Defintly ends the seqeunce on a high note.


----------



## imperialben (Dec 9, 2007)

can anyone list the order of gaunts ghost books? im guna but the first one but dont no which one it is? cheers.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sure mate no problem they are in this order:

First and Only
Ghostmaker
Necroplis

Honour Guard
The Guns Of Tanith
Straight Silver
Sabbat Martyr

Tratior General
His Last Command
The Armour Of Contempt
Only In Death



My advice would be too buy the omibus versions - so buy The Founding first. That is the first three books with a cool little short story and a glossary which is very helpful and then go on to buy the others if you like them.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

I only have GG 1, first and only 
And at the moment it is MY first and only, official GW fic book that is


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Picked up OiD yesterday on the way home from work. Finished it 5 hours later.
Several good laughs and a few semi-weepy moments, especially when Agun Soric was found by Hark. Abnett's foreshadowing in this one is awesome. So many good moments in this book. After my disappointment in the previous book I think this one is a HYUUUGE comeback. Definitely a MUST READ.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree. Only in Death was an exceptional return to form. It's probably the best Ghosts book since Necropolis - which is very high praise. It was damn creepy.

Is this it for The Lost sequence, or will we have another book before the next sequence?

(I know Dan is writing a book about Titans currently, so it'll be awhile till the next one anyway.)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Na thats it for The Lost and indeed for the Tanith 1st for a couple of years. Abnett is taking a break from them for a while.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I reviewed the book here:
http://emperyan.blogspot.com/2008/01/only-in-death-review-and-summary.html


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I read it, and the rest of the novels, this one was ok, it had a slow start, pretty good book in the end.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Just finished it myself and I liked it quite a bit. I tell you though, I don't know how many more of the Ghosts dying I can take...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Your kidding me Wraith right? - hardly any of the main characters die. Thats the only problem I have with the series. Abnett did kill off a couple in the earlier books but now they seem a little bullet proof. However don't ask me who I want dead. I don't want any of them dead specifically but I think the series needs to be shaken up a bit.


----------



## Infey (Feb 28, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Your kidding me Wraith right? - hardly any of the main characters die. Thats the only problem I have with the series. Abnett did kill off a couple in the earlier books but now they seem a little bullet proof. However don't ask me who I want dead. I don't want any of them dead specifically but I think the series needs to be shaken up a bit.


I do not want to seem arrogant on my very first post here, but there are an awful lot of quite cool characters in the series that die.
"Try Again" Bragg, Cuu (a badarse but still nice in the book for keeping people on edge), that sniper girl that stood up for Larkin (forgot her name) and Corbec...


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Infey said:


> I do not want to seem arrogant on my very first post here, but there are an awful lot of quite cool characters in the series that die.
> "Try Again" Bragg, Cuu (a badarse but still nice in the book for keeping people on edge), that sniper girl that stood up for Larkin (forgot her name) and Corbec...


that becouse abnett is trying to kill all them off


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

also, i swear iv seen written somewhere that Abnett doesnt intend to stop the series here, he's just taking a break from writing GG novels atm.

he would need some of the characters to carry on the series, so i assume thats why he hasnt just killed them all off. thinking about it, there aren't really that many of the decent original characters left. corbec is dead, bragg is dead, cuu is dead, so is the psyker, domor may be dead too.

this is a great book though, it starts slowly, but that only increases the sense of spookiness of the house.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Infey said:


> I do not want to seem arrogant on my very first post here, but there are an awful lot of quite cool characters in the series that die.
> "Try Again" Bragg, Cuu (a badarse but still nice in the book for keeping people on edge), that sniper girl that stood up for Larkin (forgot her name) and Corbec...


Lol don't worry mate, I'm not going to jump down your throat. 

While I agree that those characters die (obviously) I would say that the books are about war. Not only war but they are set in a Universe where men are expendable and life is very cheap. The Tanith are put through hell again and again and again and yet their loses arn't proportionate to what they kill. The worst point for me around this issue was in The Armour Of Contempt when two of the Ghosts (I think it was Bonin and somebody else) are in that Chapel and they take out about 25 Chaos Troops despite having very little cover etc. They get a little scratched but not seriously hurt. 

Sure a major character dies about once every cycle but as for regiment wide loses the numbers don't really stack that well now. During the early books they did but during "The Lost" I felt a bit of a "this isn't quite right" kinda feeling.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> that sniper girl that stood up for Larkin


Sehra Muril



> was Bonin and somebody else


Wes Maggs

I just finished only in death, and it was a good one, but i wouldn't rate it above: (in order of awesomeness)

Necropolis (Abnett will never write a better book)
First and Only
Traitor General
Sabbat Martyr

Also, the more i reread His Last Command, the more it grows on me.

I'm not going to complain if Abnett takes a break, because legion is fantastic, and really drags the HH series kicking and screaming back on track.



> he would need some of the characters to carry on the series, so i assume thats why he hasnt just killed them all off. thinking about it, there aren't really that many of the decent original characters left. corbec is dead, bragg is dead, cuu is dead, so is the psyker, domor may be dead too.


I'm certain we haven't seen the death of Shoggy, and, while I agree a lot of the old guard are out for the count, including Caff and Feygor, others we thought gone are still alive (MkVenner)

Personally, I think Abnett has done a good job of opening up new characters such as Beltayn, Dalin Criid, Nahum Ludd, Cant, and particularly Merrt.

As it stands, Merrt is worming his way into my heart to take his place alongside the likes of Elim Rawne, Ceglan Varl, Oan Mkoll, Lhurn Adare Tolin Dorden, Sergeant Cluggan (sniff) and Hlaine Larkin.

What I think is lacking however, is the characters we loved to hate, Draker Flense, Noches Sturm, Gizhaum Danver De Banzi Haight Gilbear (i wont lie, that one I had to look up  Lijah Cuu etc. We need more on the Sons of Sek, and the Anarch himself, the faceless blood pact dont cut it any more.


034TH in his hands...


----------



## Infey (Feb 28, 2008)

I've read all Gaunt's Ghosts except for only in death, I have just started that one, for now the only thing I can say about it is that it does start SLOW...rather dull if you ask me, hope it's not that blend for the rest of the novel.

I have the quaint tendecy to read the last page of a book before I start, and fuck me over the last page is no fun in terms of content :/!

Anyway, As I've read in other posts here abnett 'll take a GG break, hope he'll pick up with a feisty one after this \m/.


----------



## Wise Guy Sam (Jun 12, 2008)

Infey said:


> I have the quaint tendecy to read the last page of a book before I start,
> .


... but why?


----------

